# Post a pic of you with your favorite cube



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

umm, why
pic will be up soon

oops, lost mah cam, so here is a 3 second vid





me and my ONLY cube kickin it
i only have 1 cube, therefor, its my favorite.


----------



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> umm, why
> pic will be up soon



Because it just seems fun.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 23, 2009)

That timestamp puts the picture at over 4 and a half years old.

Surely that's cheating.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy crap i look wierd


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


>



Ha.


----------



## shelley (Oct 23, 2009)

Go Davik Wonersdijk!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 23, 2009)

The funny thing is that picture could actually be legitimate.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2009)

<---


edit:


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


>



OMG DAVID!!! HAHA! That's such a good picture lmao. Hilarious!


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 23, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> OMG DAVID!!! HAHA! That's such a good picture lmao. Hilarious!


:fp Yes it is...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 23, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG DAVID!!! HAHA! That's such a good picture lmao. Hilarious!
> ...



Why the facepalm?


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 23, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOLOLOLOOL!!!!! That's great.


----------



## Hays (Oct 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


>



Now the question is, was this already made before this thread existed?


----------



## fundash (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's mine...


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hays said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


ROFL!!!!!! This made my day.


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2009)

I know it's unfair for such a handsome man to post and show everyone up, but I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 23, 2009)

Me and my Diansheng , Thanks Kian for the help


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> file:///var/folders/P6/P6psmiBrHqOQmvHyzrvCfE+++TI/-Tmp-/com.apple.PhotoBooth-T0xa10250.tmp.SUmYdR/Photo%2026.jpg



Go to advanced, and click on the "Manage Thumbnails" button. You can upload pictures there, it's very simple.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 23, 2009)

Hays said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes I had already seen it but i do not remember in which thread


----------



## Edmund (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, it was in your Clock world record pictures thread from CMU even though this obviously wasn't CMU.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm the one in the middle


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2009)

*BLD solve*

This is me.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 23, 2009)

who could have ever guessed of that^^


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 23, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> who could have ever guessed of that^^



Didn't work


----------



## Logan (Oct 23, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > who could have ever guessed of that^^
> ...



$100 (or euros, or whatever currency (of equal value)) says that is a David and a megaminx!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


>



I like Adam in that picture.


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

pjk said:


> Here we go.



Oh Pat you are just so nice. That is the best word to describe you. Nice.

This is me with my favourite puzzle... no surprises people.. or are there!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> This is me with my favourite puzzle... no surprises people.. or are there!


What IS that?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

some people could easily.....photoshop...using that pic you know


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> some people could easily.....photoshop...using that pic you know



Yes, yes they could.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> some people could easily.....photoshop...using that pic you know



you're right...





or


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> some people could easily.....photoshop...using that pic you know



This is speedsolving, not some other board. o_o






EDIT: That's actually Zarxrax's cube, but it has the same color scheme, except for the blue.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Out drinking with my mini-C ... so sad :fp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Out drinking with my mini-C ... so sad :fp



It's not sad, because it's a necessity.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Out drinking with my mini-C ... so sad :fp



wat you're fingering us


----------



## shelley (Oct 23, 2009)

Why not bring a cube out drinking? It acts as a good breathalyzer. Or pretend breathalyzer anyway ("If I'm drunk, would I be able to do this?")


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Why not bring a cube out drinking? It acts as a good breathalyzer. Or pretend breathalyzer anyway ("If I'm drunk, would I be able to do this?")


I think regular solving would be possible. OH or BLD would be the real test


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Why not bring a cube out drinking? It acts as a good breathalyzer. Or pretend breathalyzer anyway ("If I'm drunk, would I be able to do this?")
> ...



Also it's a great way to get free drinks. I normally say, if quite drunk anyway " I bet you I can't do this in under a minute" and they normally confer between them and so you say... "OK OK 45 seconds..." and then finally you push down to 30, making it seem like you'd never be able to do it, then you crack out a sub 20 and everyone buys you a drink. The problem is that this becomes so much more difficult towards the end of the evening.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


Then you find a blindfold, or a bigger cube.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2009)

I've done a sub 11 solve after an 8 pack of Guinness, it's definitely possible... 
I know Jude attempted a BLD solve, but neither of us can remember the outcome


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Why not bring a cube out drinking? It acts as a good breathalyzer. Or pretend breathalyzer anyway ("If I'm drunk, would I be able to do this?")
> ...



True, but its all about your times. Sub-30 after 5-pints is quite a challenge 



daniel0731ex said:


> wat you're fingering us



..lol no, the guy with the camera caught me in the middle of an OH solve 

EDIT:


Escher said:


> I've done a sub 11 solve after an 8 pack of Guinness, it's definitely possible...
> I know Jude attempted a BLD solve, but neither of us can remember the outcome


Lol, yea, that's Guinees for ya .. all goes to the legs 

EDIT2:


CharlieCooper said:


> Also it's a great way to get free drinks. I normally say, if quite drunk anyway " I bet you I can't do this in under a minute" and they normally confer between them and so you say... "OK OK 45 seconds..." and then finally you push down to 30, making it seem like you'd never be able to do it, then you crack out a sub 20 and everyone buys you a drink. The problem is that this becomes so much more difficult towards the end of the evening.


... so that's how you do it. No one ever seems to believe me when I say I probably won't be able to do it in under a minute


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > wat you're fingering us
> ...



i think you should crop the section and make it your avatar


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Like this? Hmm probably not very family friendly


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



no:fp 

like this:


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> no:fp
> 
> like this:



DEFFO not family friendly  ..think I'll stick with my lightning breathing doom monster


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 24, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Right here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11875


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm, waht dsoe fmayil feirndly maen?


----------



## Logan (Oct 24, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



The one that was just bumped (how convenient!).

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=254810


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Hays said:
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



+1.
^I lol'd.


----------

